
Show HN: Couldn't afford GPUs as a student. Built my own cloud GPU provider - Samin100
Last semester while working on deep learning side projects (most notably a TensorFlow CharRNN chatbot trained on ~500k of my own text messages) I&#x27;d always come across the same problem: I couldn&#x27;t afford GPUs as a broke college student.<p>After being fed up spending more money on cloud resources than I did on food, I decided to build my own cloud GPU provider with prices ~3-5x less than AWS, GCP, and Azure.<p>This was done by aggregated underutilized servers from different hosting providers across the world and developing a layer of abstraction over their heterogenous hardware, then letting people use it for far cheaper than AWS.<p>It&#x27;s live at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vectordash.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vectordash.com</a> - you can create a Linux VM within seconds.<p>Any feedback or feature requests would be much appreciated and happy training!
======
coolspot
NVidia hates this one simple trick.

------
anonfunction
You have ~500k personal text messages?

~~~
Samin100
Apple stores all of your iMessages in a nifty MySQL database hidden away deep
in your applications folder. Since I got an iPhone ~4 years ago, it was about
~300 messages back and forth per day. (yes, I may have a texting problem!). I
actually wanted to prank my friends by wrapping the model in a Twilio API,
telling people I got a new phone number, and waiting to see how long it would
take them to realize they weren't actually texting me.

